# FZS: Norco 4020 + Supermicro MBD-X8SIL-F-O



## L0x (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello. Me and a friend of mine are working on a file server and we have decided to go Freebsd with FZS. The problem we are having is figuring out what expansion cards we are going to need. 

Our plan is to use 10 drives at first but be able to expand to 20 in the near future.
The case we will be using is the NORCO RPC-4220 (20 hot-swap) and the Supermicro MBD-X8SIL-F-O. I am very new to a setup with SAS, Backplanes and such.

I been researching for sometime now and I still feel confused as to what to get to make this work. I have been looking at the add-on Card Supermicro AOC-SASLP-MV8. I have also been told that I would need 3 of these with discrete to sff-8087 cable to connect to the 5x Noroc 4020's backplanes.

The Supermicro Add-on Card AOC-USAS-L8I has grabbed my eye also. If you can tell I am spinning my head at the moment at what to get to make this work.

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. Cheers.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2010)

FZS? It's ZFS.


----------



## L0x (Aug 5, 2010)

Ya, FZS is a name for some custom inventory software we use at work, so I have been making that mistake of spelling FZS for ZFS. Blah, I need more coffee.


----------

